# Erios Erios and more Erios



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Frank do you split yours when they start to bulb?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Frank do you split yours when they start to bulb?


when they start shooting their satellites out or stems or whatever you may call it. They will either flower or turn into a new plant. If it flowers the mother plant will die one way people have prevented it is cut the stalks. Another way of reproducing them, depending on how big it has grown you can cut them in half or quarterly straight down the middle looking from the top as if it were a circle.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> when they start shooting their satellites out or stems or whatever you may call it. They will either flower or turn into a new plant. If it flowers the mother plant will die one way people have prevented it is cut the stalks. Another way of reproducing them, depending on how big it has grown you can cut them in half or quarterly straight down the middle looking from the top as if it were a circle.


Thanks. Cutting them up for the first time is a daunting proposition when you only have two!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Thanks. Cutting them up for the first time is a daunting proposition when you only have two!


truee, but it gets easier the more you do it. And maybe you can one day grow them in rows.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine started budding, but I moved the plant and it just stopped growing. Its weird, I might slit it and put it in brighter lit tank and see what happens.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> Mine started budding, but I moved the plant and it just stopped growing. Its weird, I might slit it and put it in brighter lit tank and see what happens.


budding as in splitting on its own into another plant or budding as in shooting out satellites? Once you move it. It may have shocked its roots where you will have a period of time where it readjusts or it will die off a bit before newgrowth happens.


----------

